# iShareGossip wurde von Hackern gekapert



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Eine Hackergruppe namens 23timePi ist auf die Server von iShareGossip eingebrochen und fordern nun alle Verantwortlichen und Betreiber auf sich innerhalb einer Woche bei der Polizei zu stellen. Sollten sich die Betreiber nicht daran halten, werden alle Daten oeffentlich gemacht, worunter alle Zugangsdaten und Namen gehoeren sollen. Das die Hacker ein Hang zur Lyrik haben zeigt ein vers auf der gehackten Seite:

_"Vernimm derweil, Geschöpf der Nacht, die Mär von Zeiten unter Lichte.  Denn wer allein im Dunklen wacht, dem scheint wohl fremd, was ich  berichte."_

Mehr Infos findest Du hier:
Mobbing-Website: Hacker kapern "Isharegossip" | RP ONLINE


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2011)

Gibt es schon:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/159497-mobbing-portal-isharegossip-gehackt.html


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/159497-mobbing-portal-isharegossip-gehackt.html



Allerdings gleichschnell !


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Allerdings gleichschnell !


 
Da mein Thread unter seinem war, war meiner logischweise zuerst da.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2011)

Nun bleibt doch locker und flockig.
Ich will hier keinen Streit wegen ein paar Sekunden.

Der andere Thread wurde ja schon mit Begründung geschlossen.


----------



## McClaine (14. Juni 2011)

ähm mein Beitrag gelöscht? Hätte es selber editiert, habs erst eben gesehen. 

Zum Thema:
kenn die Seite nicht, aber nach dem was die da schreiben ist das ja abartig.
Lästern und schipfen kann ich über ICQ etc auch, da braucht man so nen öffentlichen Schrott doch nicht...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juni 2011)

Gut!
Solche Leuten geschieht es echt Recht


----------



## X Broster (14. Juni 2011)

Na endlich geht die Seite down.

War zwar nie selber betroffen, aber gab genug Fernsehberichte von verzweifelten Eltern und und und...
Sowas ist allerunterste Kante.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe im uebrigen einen deutlichen Unterschied in der  Motivation zwischen dem Bethesda-Hack und dieser Aktion. Waehrend sich  die Hacker von Spielebetreibern sehr wahrscheinlich primaer durch kommenzielle  Aspekte auszeichnen, so steht bei isharegossip wohl eher eine  ideologische Motivation nahe. Ob das Eine dabei besser als das Andere  ist, stellt eine Frage des persoenlichen Standpunktes dar. 

In jedem Fall  aber zeigt die Zunahme der bekanntwerdenden Angriffe in der letzten  Zeit deutlich, dass man als Nutzer genauer hinschauen sollte wo und was  man im Internet fuer Daten hinterlaesst. Auf der Anderen Seite stehen  die Betreiber von Datenbanken, welche um des Nutzervertrauens willen und  um damit verbundenen Nutzerschwund zu entgegnen, mehr Wert auf  Sicherheit legen sollten. Was ich schon fuer unsichere Firmennetzwerke  erleben durfte fuer mich ein deutlicher Beweis, dass viele Firmen die  IT-Abteilung eher stiefmuetterlich behandeln und somit den Daten ihrer  Kunden nicht im Ansatz ausreichenden Schutz gewaehren.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Juni 2011)

|======[75%]==| schrieb:


> Eine Hackergruppe namens 23timePi ist auf die Server von iShareGossip eingebrochen und fordern nun alle Verantwortlichen und Betreiber auf sich innerhalb einer Woche bei der Polizei zu stellen. Sollten sich die Betreiber nicht daran halten, werden alle Daten oeffentlich gemacht, worunter alle Zugangsdaten und Namen gehoeren sollen. Das die Hacker ein Hang zur Lyrik haben zeigt ein vers auf der gehackten Seite:


Die News ist falsch.

Der DNS Server wurde gehackt. Die Domain führ nur zu einem anderen Webspace.


----------



## ToPPi (14. Juni 2011)

Um die Seite wird, denk ich mal, keiner trauern, auch wenn die zunehmende Häufigkeit solcher Aktionen doch ziemlich krass ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die News ist falsch.
> 
> Der DNS Server wurde gehackt. Die Domain führ nur zu einem anderen Webspace.


 
Ja geht 5 Sekunden den DNS wieder umzustellen. Fraglich ist nur ob die Betreiber sich durch das einschüchtern lassen haben - denk mal nicht.

Die Seite ist ein Müll so wie so vieler Dreck auch noch im Netz. (70%?) 
Der Witz ist, z.B google erfasst ja nur ca. die Hälfte davon


----------



## newjohnny (14. Juni 2011)

Finde ich gut. Diese Seite ist der letzte ******.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die News ist falsch.
> 
> Der DNS Server wurde gehackt. Die Domain führ nur zu einem anderen Webspace.



Wenn der DNS-Server von den Betreibern selbst unterhalten wird/wurde ist doch der Inhalt der Nachricht weiterhin richtig:



|======[75%]==| schrieb:


> Eine Hackergruppe namens 23timePi ist  auf die Server von iShareGossip eingebrochen und fordern nun alle  Verantwortlichen und Betreiber auf sich innerhalb einer Woche bei der  Polizei zu stellen.



Ich kann jedenfalls bisher keine Meldung finden, dass der Server nicht im Verantwortungsbereich derer liegt. Und um an IP's oder im Optimalfall Logindaten zu gelangen, reicht ja schon das ueberwachen des Datenverkehrs auf dem DNS-Server. Das sollte bei cleveren Hackern natuerlich vor dem "Heh, wir waren hier"-Outing  passiert sein.


----------



## Supeq (14. Juni 2011)

Ich versteh den Wirbel ehrlich gesagt nicht. Gut, es gab eine BILD-taugliche Geschichte um Isharegossip, als jemand verprügelt wurde weil er die "mobber" zur Rede stellen wollte. Das ist definitiv zu verurteilen.

Aber es kann genausogut über FB, VZ oder einen privaten Blog gemobbed werden ... Isharegossip abzuschalten/zu verbieten/zu hacken etc. ist keine Lösung des Problems sondern verschiebt es nur.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. Juni 2011)

Solangsam geht mir das, wir sind tollsten Hacker und haben das recht alles und jedes zu Hacken und bloss zu stellen, echt auf die Nerven! Was soll denn dieser Scheiß? Und da wundern sich alle wenn unsere nicht nützigen Politkier nach tollen Strafen schreien?

Sorry, aber ich kann es einfach nicht mehr ab. Solche "Hacker" sollten wirklich bestraft werden.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Supeq schrieb:


> Aber es kann genausogut über FB, VZ oder einen privaten Blog gemobbed werden ... Isharegossip abzuschalten/zu verbieten/zu hacken etc. ist keine Lösung des Problems sondern verschiebt es nur.



Das kann ich absolut unterschreiben! Allerdings ist es nicht einfach der Wurzeln des Problemes Herr zu werden. Es sind Probleme, die tief in das Gesellschaftssystem hineinreichen - sei es in den Bereichen Bildung, Sozialkompetenz oder aber nachhaltige Wirtschaftpolitik. Wenn es an der Bildung hapert, wird oft physische Gewalt zur Kompensierung und Unterdrueckung eigener Probleme zur Verlagerung auf andere eingesetzt. Dem koennte man vorbeugen, in dem man das Bildungssystem derart umbaut, dass A) mehr Personen mit einem hoeheren Bildungsstand die Einrichtungen verlassen, B) die Eltern durch eine nachhaltige Wirtschaftspolitik nicht an den sozialen Rand gedrueckt werden - was die betroffenen Jugendlichen haeufiger zu kleinkriminellen Handlungen verfuehrt, da sie sich in der Gesellschaft als Verlierer verorten. Das Thema ist verdammt komplex und verleitet daher auch zu Schritten der Verbreitungsbehinderung - sei es durch Behoerden oder aber irgendwelche Moral-Vertreter deren Beweggruende nicht offensichtlich sind.


----------



## X Broster (14. Juni 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann es einfach nicht mehr ab. Solche "Hacker" sollten wirklich bestraft werden.


 Wie, jetzt solche Stimmen?
In Deutshcland muss erstmal was passieren, damit man die Gesetze ändert.

Als die USA vor einiger Zeit eine Gesetzesändeurng dahingehend auf den Weg brachten, gab es hier nur negative Kommentare darüber.
Typisch.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. Juni 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Wie, jetzt solche Stimmen?
> In Deutshcland muss erstmal was passieren, damit man die Gesetze ändert.
> 
> Als die USA vor einiger Zeit eine Gesetzesändeurng dahingehend auf den Weg brachten, gab es hier nur negative Kommentare darüber.
> Typisch.


Würdest du bitte aufhören mir hier irgendwas zu unterstellen, weil du meine persönliche Meinung mit der Meinung der Allgemeinheit gleich setzt? Danke!

Mich kotzen diese Gesetzevorschläge von Politiker, die mal wieder nicht wissen was sie tun, genauso an wie Hacker, die meinen sie könnten sich alles erlauben, nur weil sie in der Lage sind ein paar Knöpfe zu drücken! Ja das ist überspitzt, aber wie bitte soll man in einer ernstgemeinte Diskussion mit Entscheidungsträgern denn jetzt Argumentieren? Erkläre es mir mal bitte!

Wir haben auf der einen Seite Menschen die am liebsten alles verbieten würden und auf der anderen Seite Menschen die anderen Menschen schaden mit solchen Aktionen. Der entscheidene Faktor in der Mitte, also der "normale" Menschen der versucht in ruhe zu leben, ist in beiden Fällen der Dumme bei den ganzen Aktion! Und was meinst du wohl wozu tendieren diese Menschen wenn sie durch selbsternannte Freiheitskämpfer geschädigt werden?


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Juni 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Wir haben auf der einen Seite Menschen die am liebsten alles verbieten würden und auf der anderen Seite Menschen die anderen Menschen schaden mit solchen Aktionen. Der entscheidene Faktor in der Mitte, also der "normale" Menschen der versucht in ruhe zu leben, ist in beiden Fällen der Dumme bei den ganzen Aktion! Und was meinst du wohl wozu tendieren diese Menschen wenn sie durch selbsternannte Freiheitskämpfer geschädigt werden?


 
Bei dieser gekaperten Seite gibt es aber einen Unterschied zu den anderen sozialen Portalen:

Man konnte die Autoren, Betrieber, Organisatoren und Moderatoren nie an die Kandarre nehmen!
Das ist bei den anderen Portalen erheblich anders!
Und das macht IShareGossip so verdammt asozial.

Du beschwerst Dich, dass man mit Verboten gewissen anderen Leuten nur schadet.
Klar, Verbote sind manchmal doof, manchmal haben sie auch ihren Sinn und Zweck.

Diese Seite dauerhaft off zu nehmen bringt auf die Dauer gesehen nur Vorteile.
Opfer dieser Mobbing-, naja, man könnte es manchmal auch Hetzattacken nennen, können bei anderen Portalen effektiv gegen son geistigen Dünnpfiff vorgehen.

Stelle Dir mal vor, Du gehst nachts gefesselt und geknebelt durch ne Gasse und kriegst von allen Seiten einen Baseballschläger umme Ohren. Du kannst Dich nicht wehren.

DAS ist IShareGossip!

Ich gehe aber mal stark davon aus, dass Du Dich auch wehren können willst - warum verharmlost Du diese Seite dann so?

Du sagst, Du willst normal in Ruhe leben. Was machst Du, wenn da einer über Dich was absolut haarsträubendes schreibt und den nächsten Tag gucken Dich sämtliche Bekannten dämlich deswegen an? Aus dem Netz nehmen lassen geht bei ISG eben nicht.

Ich bin definitiv für ein Verbot von diesem und gleichen Portalen und wenn mal ein Social Network dazu benutzt wird, direkte Konsequenzen für den Autor.
(Da kann man denen nämlich Mittlerweile habhaft werden...)

Das ist keine freie Meinungsäußerung mehr, das ist Rufschädigung und üble Nachrede nach deutschem Gesetz.

MfG


----------



## Re4dt (14. Juni 2011)

newjohnny schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Diese Seite ist der letzte ******.


 /-Sign 
Isharegossip ist wirklich unterste Schublade. Früher hab ich die Seite kurz mal besucht und mir das Zeug durchgelesen. Die jenigen die so ein Müll schreiben gehören echt geschlagen + die Betreiber der Seite....


----------



## Jimini (14. Juni 2011)

Jau, ich finde das auch klasse. Nach den ganzen Scheißhacks in der letzten Zeit ist das echt mal was wert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Gute Aktion, gegen solche Seiten muss man einfach vorgehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2011)

Um diesen menschlichen Müll ist es wirklich nicht schade, und die Betreiber gehören angezeigt.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. Juni 2011)

Sehr nett. Willkommen im Mittelalter!

Nur weil jemand vermutlich gegen das Recht oder die Etik verstößt, bedeutet das wohl nicht, dass es einen weiteren Verstoß rechtfertigt.


----------



## KOF328 (14. Juni 2011)

PCGH braucht mal 'nen neuen Artikel der Woche!
TOP 20 der Seiten die noch nicht gehackt wurden


----------



## King_Sony (14. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenn sie etwas gegen dich geschrieben hätten und du nix dagegen hättest machen können. Würdest du dich dann jetzt freuen oder immer noch gegen die Hacker schimpfen. Natürlich ist Selbsjustiz nix, aber wenn der Staat nix machen kann, wer dann?


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Juni 2011)

@Fragile Heart: Nenn mir mal bitte ein Beispiel, wo Anarchie ein gutes Ende genommen hat.

Da kommt man bei Deiner Sichtweise nämlich leider allzu schnell hin.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Sehr nett. Willkommen im Mittelalter!
> 
> Nur weil jemand vermutlich gegen das Recht oder die Etik verstößt, bedeutet das wohl nicht, dass es einen weiteren Verstoß rechtfertigt.


 
Willkommen in der Zukunft, wo es in ist Leute duch online-Mobbing in den Tod zu treiben! 

Spar dir deine Empörung doch für echte Verstöße gegen die Ethik auf.



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> @Fragile Heart: Nenn mir mal bitte ein Beispiel, wo Anarchie ein gutes Ende genommen hat.
> 
> Da kommt man bei Deiner Sichtweise nämlich leider allzu schnell hin.


 
Ich glaub du verstehst ihn falsch - Anarchie wäre ja genau das, was hier passiert ist, und wogegen Fragile Heart sich ausspricht.

Ich bin durchaus nicht für Anarchie, aber diese Drecksseite wurde völlig zu Recht abgeschossen - und der Rechtstaat stünde ihr ziemlich machtlos gegenüber. Ich sehe diesen Angriff pragmatisch als das geringere Übel an.


----------



## MG42 (14. Juni 2011)

Gute Aktion. Leider weiß man nicht ob derjenige das nur als Rache, aus Prinzip oder einfach um zu zeigen wie toll er/sie ist dasgetan hat... 

@Fragile Heart: Wenn dir einer blöd kommt, und dir eine runter haut, was machst du dann? Andere Backe hinhalten oder zurückschlagen oder verpissen (und die Polizei volljammern)?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> @Fragile Heart: Nenn mir mal bitte ein Beispiel, wo Anarchie ein gutes Ende genommen hat.
> 
> Da kommt man bei Deiner Sichtweise nämlich leider allzu schnell hin.



Somalia? 

Haben zumindest wieder größere Fischbestände.


----------



## riedochs (14. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht rechtes ist was mit der Seite passiert ist, so scheint der niemand wirklich nach zu trauern. Ich kenn die Seite aber auch nur vom hörensagen.


----------



## Deimos (14. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Somalia?
> 
> Haben zumindest wieder größere Fischbestände.


 
Dein Humor gefällt mir


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> @Fragile Heart: Wenn dir einer blöd kommt, und dir eine runter haut, was machst du dann? Andere Backe hinhalten oder zurückschlagen ...


Ich glaube die Menschen werden es nie lernen. Das Recht des Stärkeren hat noch nie geholfen, aber zum Glück brauchen wir uns ja auch keine Gedanken darüber machen, denn diese Aktionen wird zu einer Verschärfung der Gesetzeslage führen. Die Frage ist doch jetzt nur, was jetzt auf uns zu kommt!

Also mit euren Worten, willkommen in der Zukunft!


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Juni 2011)

Interessant. Nicht zu befürworten, aber stilvoll.


----------



## Supeq (16. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv für ein Verbot von diesem und gleichen Portalen und wenn mal ein Social Network dazu benutzt wird, direkte Konsequenzen für den Autor.
> (Da kann man denen nämlich Mittlerweile habhaft werden...)
> 
> MfG


 
Wie willst du die Autoren bei z.B. Facebook bestimmen? Fakeaccount im Internetcafe erstellt...da wird niemals irgendwas nachgewiesen.

Von daher bleib ich bei meinem Standpunkt: Isharegossip abzuschalten bringt 0,nix da die Mobber einfach auf FB etc. ausweichen können...


----------

